# Further Proof that cichlids



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=44966

couldnt help but laugh reading that


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lol. You know what....the only thing for people to understand the difference between p's and cichlids is a precious 15" rhom versus a 15" dovii.

Sorry about that but I had to say it...


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah yeah,as much as i find cichlids rather humourous to watch i would still rather have piranhas


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hahahaha. the funny thing about that is that red devils arent even really agressive at that age


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i lost my fascination with p's awhile ago, sorry cichlids!! i am back for you guys again!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

ya that red devil probly wasnt even at its most aggressive stage, still has another 2 inches to go till it gets real aggro, and I like how that one guy on the P side called it "a small 3 inch rhom vs an adult red devil"


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i no nun about ps and that looks alot like a baby red belly to me


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Why choose? Have both!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i keep both.... and i am selling my p's. that says how much I like them compared to my cichlids


----------



## Chaisheezay (Apr 25, 2004)

Lol...I keep both too...It's been one hell of a ride...Flowerhorn on one side, rhom on the other side..Break through the divider and my rhom gets his ass kicked..








I really like both..But my heart still belongs to the cichlids for I've been keeping them for about 3/4 of my life...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

YEP THAT WAS FAIR, here are some factores to consider before u crap your pants that a cichlid ( woopty doo) beat up a rhom,

1. the rhom was put in the devils established tank ( big factor)

2. devil had a size advantage

3. devils weigh much more for size, example a 5 inch devil might triple the weight of a 5 inch rhom,

4. rhoms are generally not that agressive at that size, devils are already gettin a fair sized nuchal lump at that size.

5. tank temperature, ph, amonia, nitrites , etc.. will most likely be different seeing as devils like hard water and p's like it soft, all theese factors will serisouly stress the rhom out,

6. the moving from tank to tank will stress the rhom out,

7. ps are generally alot more shy than devils at younger ages,

if u guys are gonna start celebrating that your larvea eathing cichlids are better than p's, then make it a fair fight, hmmm... lets say an 11 inch rhom agains an 11 inch devil,

much different story ppl,


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

id have too say the most crazy fish i ever owned was a gold spilo at 5" i think he is more than a match aggresion wise for the same sized cichlids point blank it depends on personality but my spilo would f--- up any fish i have ever owned......and i currently own an umbee and a rd that im getting rid of for a purple spilo


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I don't even think Red Devils are the right fish to compare to Ps. They are not at the top level of cichlid aggression, although there are exceptions. When you get into Trimacs, mature Red Terrors, Dovis, Black Nasties, etc., you're dealing with the real bruisers. However, the fish speak different languages, and the comparisons always have variables involved.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I would take you up on the 11 inch rhom Vs. 11 inch RD. Even let em cohabitate in a divided tank for a bit to get acclimated so stress wont be a factor. Would be a nice experiment till the rhom had to be removed because it was finless.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

v4p0r said:


> I would take you up on the 11 inch rhom Vs. 11 inch RD. Even let em cohabitate in a divided tank for a bit to get acclimated so stress wont be a factor. Would be a nice experiment till the rhom had to be removed because it was finless.


 lol, well if it makes u feel better keep tellin yourself that,


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

micus said:


> v4p0r said:
> 
> 
> > I would take you up on the 11 inch rhom Vs. 11 inch RD. Even let em cohabitate in a divided tank for a bit to get acclimated so stress wont be a factor. Would be a nice experiment till the rhom had to be removed because it was finless.
> ...


no he is actually right. you are the one who has no idea how agressive a red devil is compared to a rhom. and I would also like to point out that red devils are not even in the top 10 most agressive cichlids. this just goes to show people who think piranhas are invinceble(like micus) that they definatky are not


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > v4p0r said:
> ...


well thank u for the info there buddy, BUT , before u assume i have no idea how agressive cichlids ( devils are), u should relise i have previsouly owned many different types of cichlids, and YES, i do know how agressive a devil is compared to a rhom, and or other serra species of piranha, if u think im a lil piranha obsessed retard then u can check this handy dandy site out,

right HERE

i said the piranha wuld kill the devil because thats wut they do in nature, maybe not a devil, but other agressive fish, piranhas eat fish in nature, the rhom wouldnt atack the devil right off the bat, but if they wer in a fight, assuming the devil and rhom were the same size the rhom would kill the devil no question, thats teh same witH MY caribe, i kno this becuase this is a fairly agressive fish,

EDIT: ACTUALLY THE RED DEVIL COMPLEX IS THE 3rd MOST AGRESSIVE CICHLID


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

there is no chance in hell the red devil complex is 3rd mos agressive. some other ones that are more agressive are

festae
haitiens
dovii
beani
jaguars
emperor cichlid
and many more....


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

jewels are damn agressive too.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> there is no chance in hell the red devil complex is 3rd mos agressive. some other ones that are more agressive are
> 
> festae
> haitiens
> ...


 Just a thought based on my experience: Jaguars are more intimidating than aggressive. If a bad-ass cichlid stops fearing a Jag, it can often get the upper hand. All the others I agree with though. However, some male Red Devils are exceptional and rank right at the top.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

micus said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > micus said:
> ...


 many different types huh you mean your 2 giant oscars some convicts and jack dempsy's.









The rhom would demolish the RD piranhas are basically built for killing its there main purpose in life to weed out the weak. If anyone even says you would try a fight like that your retarded one of the fish is going to die. i wouldn't waist a perfectly fine 11" RD.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> i no nun about ps and that looks alot like a baby red belly to me


 Thats why you don't know much about P's.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

What a silly discussion! Sounds almost like a 'my dad can beat up your dad' argument. In the final analysis...who really CARES which fish is more aggressive or more dangerous? Keep the fish that appeal to you and let the lesser fish be housed with somebody who can appreciate them!

_Polypterus_ rule!!!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Jebus said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...


 yeah thats the tank, also , dont forget the green terror,

i believe that oscar was the one i gave to u and u then put it in with your 2 pacus along with the 4 5 inch convicts , in your 33 gal, , hmm , can u say nitrites?


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

I personally dont care if a Rd would get trashed by a rhom. A Rd would have many times more personality than any damn piranha.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

heck adult VS adult

so thats atleast a 20" rhom VS a dinky red devil :nod:

lets talk then


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> heck adult VS adult
> 
> so thats atleast a 20" rhom VS a dinky red devil :nod:
> 
> lets talk then


 How about that same 20" rhom and a 30lbs Cichla temensis







??????Can I say LUNCH...hahaha


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Dovii Kid said:


> nasty typhoon said:
> 
> 
> > heck adult VS adult
> ...


 God i love how you think


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

cichlids have a very large family but if you look in the piranhya family tree you can also find formidable fish unlike pacus,tetras,etc. for example payara


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

frankie_knuckles said:


> cichlids have a very large family but if you look in the piranhya family tree you can also find formidable fish unlike pacus,tetras,etc. for example payara










i am kinda confused but are you suggesting a tetra can take on a cichlid??


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

oh sh*t maybe I spoke to soon







(vampire tetra)


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Careful Lonald....

Considering that the African Tiger Fish is a Characin...which includes the tetras....then technically the answer to that question is an unqualified yes. THAT tetra can certainly take on any cichlid...but the cichlid would probably be in two pieces in a heartbeat. Not equally-sized, of course and certainly NOT a fair fight. _Hydrocynus goliath_ (or whatever the species is now) at 133cm (about 52 inches) and 50.0kg (110 pounds) is the one of the ultimate piscine predators in its domain and would certainly make a meal of even such a formidable cichlid as _Boulengerochromis_.

Considering its size...the African Tiger Fish makes the Vampire Tetra look like a real wimp!! Check this out: http://floridafisheries.com/images/fish-pic/hyd-gol.jpg


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

now that is one mean look looking mofo


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

frankie_knuckles said:


> cichlids have a very large family but if you look in the piranhya family tree you can also find formidable fish unlike pacus,tetras,etc. for example payara


 well just so u know payara are actually more pussies than anythign not an aggro fish in fish cichliuds are more aggresive and that usually will win the fight once a p is on the run it may get killed but if the p decides to use its razor sharp teeth at any time no matter what the rd does all the rhom needs is 1 good bite and its a wrap now u go dovii vs rhom it maybe different cause dovii have canine that isnt a joke either

btw... who cares


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Dovii Kid said:


> nasty typhoon said:
> 
> 
> > heck adult VS adult
> ...


 although the thread is relating to the red devil and rhom


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Aqualung (Jul 20, 2003)

ive got a red snakehead here that says both rhoms and red devils are both equally delicious.







wow that was a fun pissin contest.


----------



## sanskrit (Jul 13, 2004)

i like Fruitbats 2 cents
















i also know that pirahnas are schooling fish that only kill effectively in schools. cichlids are much more independently aggressive. im not saying that ones more hardcore than the other......theyre just different fish









BTW this forum has the best emoticons-->


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL, Toss a 6 inch red devil with a 6 inch rhom. The rhom has teeth the red devil will get it's ass kicked.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

i rekon the cichlid wud hav the advantage in the average aquarium coz it cud use its sheer power, but, in a huge tank i think the piranha wud use its speed to its advantage


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> LOL, Toss a 6 inch red devil with a 6 inch rhom. The rhom has teeth the red devil will get it's ass kicked.












tell me how many chichlids(sp) have teeth like piranhas do :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

which piranha has a big enough mouth to swallow a cichla temensis whole?









thats waht i thought. shutup


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

so youre trying to tell me that a shoal of 15 9-12" rbp cant own 15 or so ciccliciddics same size. it would be a f*cking massicur(of the ciccliciddics)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

illnino said:


> so youre trying to tell me that a shoal of 15 9-12" rbp cant own 15 or so ciccliciddics same size. it would be a f*cking massicur(of the ciccliciddics)


thats a bit unfair isnt it? 1 cichlid against a whole pack of piranhas?










also, you shouldnt be talkin sh*t about something you cant even spell


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

ok its official captain mos 5 " yellow rhom took out his 6" dovii









further proof huh


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sorry but for the exception of a select few this thread is fillied with douches.

Shut up already...theyre f*cking fish not prize fighters, it really doesn't matter who would win.


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

ok

first of all im not a douche you obviously dont know me so why try and talk sh*t about me

second of all i wasnt saying they were prize fighters cichlids just arent that f-cking great and i was trying to prove my point

third of all if you dont like the post dont read it *** im sorry if you cant handle people talking about fish and if you want to get personal about it we can dont talk sh*t ........CHUMP


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i like chicks with huge tits


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Sorry but for the exception of a select few this thread is fillied with douches.
> 
> Shut up already...theyre f*cking fish not prize fighters, it really doesn't matter who would win.


 I gotta agree w/ you. this thread is getting stupid as hell









should be *closed*


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

how is it getting stupid its just people comparing fish.............its when people start calling each other names such as people being douches and sh*t that it gets stupid im a grown man not a teenager......sorry if i screw around on this website at work(a job something you may have when your a big boy)but i have kept both p's and cichlidds and in my experience a piranha will tear up a red devil or a dovii or an umbee and the list will go on make a valid point then come talk to me....until then isnt it past your bedtime lemmy


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ok bud









didnt you just say that it is stupid cuz people are calling names other than comparing fish and then you call me a kid and all other stupid sh*t like that. I think that you need to get a life other than yelling at kids on a site that is saposed to give people information about fish and grow up









its because of jackasses like you that f*ck up threads like these and get them closed









if you have any problems w/ me feel free to drop me a PM other than filling the board w/ this sh*t









im not going any further into this discussion


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

illnino said:


> so youre trying to tell me that a shoal of 15 9-12" rbp cant own 15 or so ciccliciddics same size. it would be a f*cking massicur(of the ciccliciddics)


 holy sh*t, spellcheck?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> i like chicks with huge tits


 same here!!!!









and a nice tight ass!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> ok bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I was gonna reply but lemmywinks summed it up perfect.


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

I agree with Lemmywinks and CK89 100%.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um, you were a teenager less than a year ago...

anyhow.... Someone please close this and pin it in a new forum (along with the snakehead feeding vids).

Label that new forum

"Braindead timekillers that make you question the evolutonary path of mankind"

NEXT


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

acestro said:


> Um, you were a teenager less than a year ago...
> 
> anyhow.... Someone please close this and pin it in a new forum (along with the snakehead feeding vids).
> 
> ...


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

holy crap, gone for a day and this thread just exploded :laugh:


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

frankie_knuckles said:


> ok its official captain mos 5 " yellow rhom took out his 6" dovii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well seeing how the dovii is really immature @ that size I wouldnt doubt it, but that is really unfare because @ that size a dovii doesnt even have its canines :rasp: .

You piranha ******* oughta just go back to the piranha section if all you guys have to do is bash cichlids







.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I like both cichlids and piranha's.
I own both and I find them equally entertaining/interesting.
I find it amusing that some people seem to think that one or the other has to be labeled "best" or "better" than the other.
My 8" RD is a real bad ass.You can't clean his tank, or do any other tank maint. without him drawing blood.This happens EVERY time you put your hand in the tank.It's pretty cool.
My 5 red bellies on the other hand will just sit and chill when I do maint. in their tank. Does this mean the reds are a lesser fish than the RD?
I don't think so! If my reds bit me every time I have to put my hand in the tank, I would have to get rid of them!!I don't like the emergency room that much!
So who would win if I put them together?..............I DON'T HAVE A FRIGGIN CLUE. I couldn't care less.
I like both kinds of fish too damn much to give a crap who would beat up who.
Both kinds of fish are great in their own way.If you don't care for a particular type of fish, don't buy one. 
That's my 2 cents.
Later
Eric


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Dovii Kid said:


> frankie_knuckles said:
> 
> 
> > ok its official captain mos 5 " yellow rhom took out his 6" dovii
> ...


 guess wut a rhom isnt that agressive at 5 inchs either, point is, the dovii, is done, cichlids werent mean in nature to kill, they were meant to eat small miniscule fish that could fit in there mouth, along with vegetable matter, and mosquitos and bugs, piranhas kill other fish everytime they eat, they are perfectly designed to kill, and tear and rip, look at there frickin teeth and jaw power, and the one predatory cichlid i know will eat large fish, the dovii, just got owned by a smaller rhom, i think that just about settles the argument,


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

micus said:


> Dovii Kid said:
> 
> 
> > frankie_knuckles said:
> ...


Your points on the predatory nature of the piranhas are good ones. But saying a 6in Dovi got owned is absurd. I have African Mbuna that would own a 6in Dovi(still a child) but would get devoured by a mature one. Every cichlid, piranha, and tank setup are unique, so the fight results are always specific cases.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

> cichlids werent mean in nature to kill, they were meant to eat small miniscule fish that could fit in there mouth, along with vegetable matter, and mosquitos and bugs


basicly every fish in the group parachromis is built to eat live fish, some almost as big as they are. and i dont know how many piranhas just go aroud killing stuff in the wild just because they want to. i have always known that in the wild they will only kill if they are hungry









this thread should be closed


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

micus said:


> cichlids werent mean in nature to kill


 Cichlids arent meant to kill????OK







, they do it all the time. A dovii(along with other guapotes) have canines for the purpose to kill and eat other fish









In nature tho @ least a dovii can kill and survive on his/her own. Where as a piranha needs his/her pack to make them feel secure enough to kill









BTW im not wanting to argue about it im just stating my opinion


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Dovii Kid said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > cichlids werent mean in nature to kill
> ...


 so are u suggesting that a 17 inch rhom has to live in groups,???

lol we are talking abou rhoms here, not any of the pygo's,

and thank u for keepin it civil fargo,


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

this argument is getting anoying it is about prefrance you cant force someone into likeing a fish you can tell them the good things about the fish but it all on opinion and you yourself told me that micus so stick to your words you do better with them


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

I had a divider with 3 7-9 in red devils and on the other side 3 6-8 in red bellys ...well one day we took out the divider.....now only the ps are in there


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

who cares?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> I had a divider with 3 7-9 in red devils and on the other side 3 6-8 in red bellys ...well one day we took out the divider.....now only the ps are in there


 was that not a waste of your money


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> ...


I think you signature is breaking the 8 line rule :laugh:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dude, you guys are all stupid. your gay ass cichlids and lame ass piranhas would totally lose to my pet killer whale. how about this, 25 red bellies against 10 killer whales...who would win!?!?!?

orrr, how about 4320985345 cichlids versus my great white shark?? can you say pwned??


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

lol... ok here is the facts and the only thing that matters. i have had my hands in many many piranha tanks and have never been scared... i will gladly hold my hand inside of a rohms tank, and turn my back... leave it in place all day or whatever. Its never going to get bit. On the other hand, i can garuntee ( and will get video) that nobody an even place a finger inside of my champrion Pearl de' Orients tank without getting his finger complete ripped... or his whole hand for that matter, blood everywhere... little stingly cuts that hurt like a bitch for 2 weeks.









by selective breeding you can generally change the behaviour of a animal by 5 generations out from the original cross...which has created the ultimate mean fish.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

God that is a beautiful fish! I've never seen a flower at any of my lfs around here, but I hear they're mean bastards. It's true though, I was more cautious of sticking my hand in my Jag's tank than the Ps.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that is a very nice looking flowerhorn


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

allright !!! poseidon's FH i love that fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya i am also 100x more cautious w/ sticking my hand in my cichlid tanks than in my piranha tanks. the cichlids will attack ur hand while the piranhas just go and hide behind something until im done


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hes for sale guys.. $2500


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lol Brian that's pure profit.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah but you just find anything close to it for less... ill give you some sllightly better ones in the 7-20K range


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

take off those 2 zero's and weve got a deal :laugh:


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Lonald said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> > ReDraGon-> said:
> ...


 8 line rule?


----------

